# I was talking to an acquaintance yesterday...



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

... while at the gym. Somewhat younger than myself, he is a family man with a wife and several young children. The talk turned to recent events in NYC and the deteriorating social fabric of the country and progressed on to what we call "prepping". This man doesn't. But he has seen and heard enough lately that he has growing concerns about his kids and the possibility of being caught "short" as he said. I coached him a bit and gave him my email address in case if he was serious and wanted to talk or ask questions later on any prepping subjects.

I don't know if many of you watch GBTV (Glenn Beck TV). I signed on to his new network and watch his 5 to 7pm program when I can. Two nights ago he had up is customary chalk boards where he has written of all the things we should think about doing to prepare ourselves and our families for really hard times ahead. Things like "Money", where he had listed precious metals, seeds, cigarettes, liquor, firearms, and ammo as items we should consider storing that would act as money during expected difficult economic times. Having 30 days cash on hand was another one. We all have seen these type lists and many of us could recite them by heart. But, this is the first time I have seen anyone like Beck publicly encouraging others to get busy and this is what they should be doing.

I feel somewhat vindicated. My wife has not always been onboard with my survivalist/prepping mania, but she did tolerate it. Now she sees things much as I do. If I think someone, like my friend from the gym, is receptive and has made an opening, I do still give encouragements of my own, as we all should. I'm more careful about it, however. I (we - my wife and I) have actually suffered the loss of close friendships due to me being perceived as "too negative" during my attempts to encourage my friends start prepping. I pushed too hard, I guess, and now several close friendships are only luke warm. 

Just musing on this issue.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

refreshing that you found someone open to prepping... :congrat:

I unfortunately just had the opposite experience and had a longtime friend scoff at my preps and ask where my tinfoil hats were for the 'zombie apocalypse'...  he then went on a 5-minute rant about 'hoarders' and 'extreme couponers' stating (with disdain and an exaggerated drawl) "and this here's where we keeps all our guns, ammo, and Klan robes, ayup". 

He then proceeded to tell me that he was heading straight over to my house if anything 'bad' ever happened. I told him that the 'zombie apocalypse' was a metaphor for coming hard times where the 'zombies' are the average sheeple that still continue to think that 'it can't happen here' and 'the govt will save us' who will then ravage the land eating everything they can, even if it isn't theirs. 

he felt insulted :nuts:

looks like I need a new 'friend'... maybe with a better vetting process next time :dunno:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I was at a dinner yesterday and I met a couple who seemed openned to the idea of prepping. They were talking about countries they could bug out to in the US collapsed. It was refreshing but also unnerving I am in the public eye and so op-sec is a real concern for me. If I am judging them right I would love to encourage their prepping in more concrete ways than escapist fantasies about south America, but I don't want to show my hand too much.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Padre said:


> I was at a dinner yesterday and I met a couple who seemed openned to the idea of prepping. They were talking about countries they could bug out to in the US collapsed. It was refreshing but also unnerving I am in the public eye and so op-sec is a real concern for me. If I am judging them right I would love to encourage their prepping in more concrete ways than escapist fantasies about south America, but I don't want to show my hand too much.


Padre..... you can do so without compromising your opsec. How about....... " Hey didn't mean to be listening in or snooping in on your conversation, but I couldn't help and I agree partly with you. As a matter of fact I stumbled across some great info on ____________________________ ( website name).That gave some great options and information.

That way you help them and don't show your own hand.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> refreshing that you found someone open to prepping... :congrat:
> 
> I unfortunately just had the opposite experience and had a longtime friend scoff at my preps and ask where my tinfoil hats were for the 'zombie apocalypse'...  he then went on a 5-minute rant about 'hoarders' and 'extreme couponers' stating (with disdain and an exaggerated drawl) "and this here's where we keeps all our guns, ammo, and Klan robes, ayup".
> 
> ...


It's too bad he was so rude about it. You'd think if he was a real friend he would've been a lot more diplomatic. You did the right thing. If he'd rather starve to death than prep that's his choice.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Lucky! I had a disheartening conversation with my husband yesterday that made me want to smack my head into a brick wall. A couple months ago I was incredibly excited to announce that he agreed being prepared was a good idea (Right after the Tsunami incident in Japan). Then all of a sudden, he did a complete 180 and now tells me I'm wearing a tin foil hat and that nothing bad will ever happen. The entire time I'm trying to have a civilized conversation about the "what ifs" and why it's best to be prepared for anything and he's interrupting me and blaming my "******* conspiracies" on the internet and that I read too much into things. :dunno::gaah::help:

I just don't understand why it is so hard to get through to people. And I thought my husband was okay with my prepping...

Guess not. But it doesn't mean I'm going to stop because he disapproves! :O I mean, come on!!!! Even in the Police Academy we were taught to prepare for anything...we even had manuals on prepping! :O


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Padre said:


> They were talking about countries they could bug out to in the US collapsed.


If the US collapses, it will take down the entire world with it.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

partdeux said:


> If the US collapses, it will take down the entire world with it.


Partdeux is correct. I can't imagine re-locating to any foreign country where its me thats the foreigner and may not even be able to speak the language. Once everyone is affected, I would become "the rich American" in local's eyes and things could get ugly in a hurry.

But, I must say, keeping up with the news is getting me a little down emotionally. Daily I find myself bringing up the piercam on a fishing pier on the coast of North Carolina and daydreaming how great it would be to simply say "the hell with it", move down and fish the surf (or pier) until the end and not worry about it. Maybe its just the change of seasons. Fall's here. I hate cold weather and I now its on the way. Its a bit depressing. I'm a summer guy!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

*just my thoughts...*

I think it's very important for preppers emotional health to find something to maintain a positive outlook and find stuff to do now and than to simply make us happy.

Were not exactly prepping for a fun party..well for the most part... and little things like coffee slushies on my weekends, my daily indulgence of long hot showers, even my long relaxing walks with my dog I will miss alot. When shit hits the fan...my routine will be survival..as all ours will.

I blaze my own trail..I dont need approval from my mom, boyfriend, friends...whomever to do what I do. I'd like them all to be 100% on board but Ive accepted they are not and so be it. They tolerate what I do and think some prepping is a good idea but say negative stuff like Im overboard sometimes. Because I care I will include them into my preps and respectfully say I told you so when poopies fly.

My outlook is to prep AND enjoy stuff now...I take a break now and then from prepping and go outta town and do something fun or splurge on a nice steak dinner or whatever . It keeps me positive and energized because I see the crap that is happening in our world and alot is not good and yea...its depressing.

Anyways...take a break...go fishing..enjoy the stars or whatever floats your boat now and then. Enjoy the daily stuff we know we wont have or have use for now. Know in your heart what you do (preps) for the ones in our lives is not a wasted effort but for our own sanity realize you still might have to set clear boundries with folks. For example...I dont talk preps much at all with my mom because she thinks I'm "overboard". To me its dishearting and negative so I just said to her that should shtf I will have extra for her but I will not discuss it anymore. If my boyfriend ever gets negative on me or not helpful...my boundry will be he will no longer be my boyfriend. I dont need people in my life who are critical, negative and hurtful be it family or friends or lovers. No one does...we all have enough shit to deal with already eh?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My family thinks I'm a nut. The people at work tease me about the Zombie Apocalypse. It doesn't bother me because it is my "conviction" and I don't care what they think.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~I pushed too hard, I guess, and now several close friendships are only luke warm. ~~~

Well, Jezcrusen...two things...sounds like Beck has been reading this forum...and, were they really friends???
Because if something like their welfare split ya, what in heaven's name will it be like WTRSHTF...r is for real!!!:scratch


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Lucky! I had a disheartening conversation with my husband yesterday that made me want to smack my head into a brick wall. A couple months ago I was incredibly excited to announce that he agreed being prepared was a good idea (Right after the Tsunami incident in Japan). Then all of a sudden, he did a complete 180 and now tells me I'm wearing a tin foil hat and that nothing bad will ever happen. The entire time I'm trying to have a civilized conversation about the "what ifs" and why it's best to be prepared for anything and he's interrupting me and blaming my "******* conspiracies" on the internet and that I read too much into things. :dunno::gaah::help:
> 
> I just don't understand why it is so hard to get through to people. And I thought my husband was okay with my prepping...
> 
> Guess not. But it doesn't mean I'm going to stop because he disapproves! :O I mean, come on!!!! Even in the Police Academy we were taught to prepare for anything...we even had manuals on prepping! :O


Good for you little sister---all females here are my sisters:kiss:..now, if your darling doesn't GET the news with the flooding of farmland that won't regrow for 10 years, and the droughts that are causing cattle to be butchered early and will cause a shortage two years from now because mama is now cube steak, pray. Yes, I said pray...right after prepare!!!
God doesn't mind ---he doesn't want us early for the party..He'll have enough with the ones starving who waited for Uncle Sam to feed them!!!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I think its always a good idea to say to folks "prepare for the worst and hope for the best" There can't be anything wrong with that. And not pushing the subject is a must. Recognize that some future event may turn their thinking around, hopefully in time for them to prep with you. 

I too have moments of depression--just moments! where I think in spite of all my preps, "we're all gonna die!" 

I just remind myself of historical events where things looked totally bleak, but for one "holdout" who refused to give up, that changed the course of history. Read about Gen Gearge Washington in the War for Independence (we at my home don't call it the Revolutionary War)...or read a few citations of purple heart recipients. I want to be ONE of those "holdouts" who may change History...


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

RevWC said:


> and I'll dwell in the house of the LORD forever. Psalm 23
> 
> Can I get a Witness!!!!!!!!!!!


Amen Brother!

Sage, I remember the sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach as I was listening to the radio during the 2008 financial crunch. Might have been a little depressed then, as I realized that we had been trusting people to take care of business who had _*no*_ business taking care of it.

Preparedness is a conscious choice to embrace a mindset that enables one to overcome obstacles and challanges. It means putting something away for a rainy day, and not living life just for today. Don't get caught up in the bad news and negative thinking. No matter how bad you can imagine things being, it can always get a lot worse:scratch.

Keep the faith!


----------



## island1 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a timely subject! I was talking to some co-workers yesterday about the economy and food shortages going Antarctic in the coming future.

One said it's not as bad as the news makes it.

We continued on the subject and I made a comment that I'm preparing as best I can for that in various ways. (I can see their eyes roll in their heads)

_Another said it's kinda dumb to keep up to a year or more worth of food as mentioned by a show he saw._He rather stock up on ammo with the money instead.

What he doesn't know is that most grocery stores operate on a "just in time" delivery system that there is about three days worth of inventory before the next delivery. 
So if fuel prices sky rockets, and the truckers say heck with it and strikes, then.............Guess he trusts the system....

I kept my mouth shut as we continued the discussions and hypotheticals. I admitted to myself, "I wish the collapse will come now" and we'll see who will be ok between the 3 of us this very minute.

Hell, when we lost power for a few days after Hurricane Ike's remnants blasted thru the midwest a few years ago, one of those guys was furious that it took a week to restore the power because they don't have electricty to cook or boil water.

Me? I was able to have hot meals with the plenty of food I had stored.
Since my camping equipment was part of my preps, I can heat my meals.

I made a comment that he should look into a camp stove as part of a blackout kit. Still waiting.......

Some folks you just have to let the pain settle in and let them be when it happens.

I gave up on them.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Since I only have dial-up, please keep us informed on what Glen is telling folks to do; I would be very interested.

My hubby is a big DGI (doesn't get it) guy. I have been on my own for some time. His son and daughter-in -law made fun of me, and rolled their eyes when I mentioned having a little extra food on hand. She said they had plenty in their pantry. So, I shut my mouth, and that was ten years ago. I don't discuss the subject with anyone. If folks are talking about prepping, I will listen and try not to comment. My hubby will actually yell at me for spending HIS money extra groceries. I back off for a few months, then find another place to stash more food. It is very hard for me to prep and be married to this guy...and I know he will not appreciate it when the day comes and we end up eating the food I'd set aside; that is the way he is.....so do I take a broom and hit him over the head now or wait?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

RevWC said:


> and I'll dwell in the house of the LORD forever. Psalm 23
> 
> Can I get a Witness!!!!!!!!!!!


It won't let me say---Check!

Island1's friend said: One said it's not as bad as the news makes it.
Whoa..in my experience, when it's the truth, they stifle it. So, it's worse.

I remember hearing Beck say...it's our responsibility as christians to warn/alert; then it's in their court.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> Since I only have dial-up, please keep us informed on what Glen is telling folks to do; I would be very interested.
> 
> My hubby is a big DGI (doesn't get it) guy. I have been on my own for some time. His son and daughter-in -law made fun of me, and rolled their eyes when I mentioned having a little extra food on hand. She said they had plenty in their pantry. So, I shut my mouth, and that was ten years ago. I don't discuss the subject with anyone. If folks are talking about prepping, I will listen and try not to comment. My hubby will actually yell at me for spending HIS money extra groceries. I back off for a few months, then find another place to stash more food. It is very hard for me to prep and be married to this guy...and I know he will not appreciate it when the day comes and we end up eating the food I'd set aside; that is the way he is.....so do I take a broom and hit him over the head now or wait?


You have to ask??
Dear Lord, thank you for my dh, who brings food home to store.:congrat:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

"Get ready today for the way that you want to live tomorrow" :congrat:

I have been getting ready for the past 11 years and I am still not ready, what do you think that will happen to those who just started to get ready today?

If you are a "survivalist" you will have many "friends" in the future that will become your enemies when you run out of stuff to give them.

Get ready and keep your mouth shut......... :ignore:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> Since I only have dial-up, please keep us informed on what Glen is telling folks to do; I would be very interested.
> 
> My hubby is a big DGI (doesn't get it) guy. I have been on my own for some time. His son and daughter-in -law made fun of me, and rolled their eyes when I mentioned having a little extra food on hand. She said they had plenty in their pantry. So, I shut my mouth, and that was ten years ago. I don't discuss the subject with anyone. If folks are talking about prepping, I will listen and try not to comment. My hubby will actually yell at me for spending HIS money extra groceries. I back off for a few months, then find another place to stash more food. It is very hard for me to prep and be married to this guy...and I know he will not appreciate it when the day comes and we end up eating the food I'd set aside; that is the way he is.....so do I take a broom and hit him over the head now or wait?


That's a sticky situation, my DH and I are often on a different page (if not PLANET!) but Thank God he agrees w/me on prepping, he is more the "hunter/gatherer" and I am the farmgirl. I try to garden and grow what I can, he brags about what "we" have grown. He hunts and fishes and traps, I am thankful he lets me make the $financial$ decisions.

I wonder if the best way to deal w/your situation is to take an adamant stance, that its "your job" to make sure dinner's on the table, and that with prices going sky high you are trying to buy lots of things when they are "on sale" so you are not spending money on them when they are NOT on sale...
just a thought!

My husband once told me I was kind of mean, and I answered him "I'm just mean enough to stay married to you!" Everyone else looks at me like I'm a pushover, but I don't let him push me very far...

I know he is a good man in his heart, just real rough around the edges, sometimes insensitive and selfish, but, hey, aren't we all at times? Hang in there, do what's right, and make your stand!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Partdeux is correct. I can't imagine re-locating to any foreign country where its me thats the foreigner and may not even be able to speak the language. Once everyone is affected, I would become "the rich American" in local's eyes and things could get ugly in a hurry.


I am not sure if America collapses that any American will be rich, and while it is true the an American collapse would wreck the world economy there are many places in the world where civil society probably wouldn't collapse and people would survive more or less normally because they already live a simple way of life. I was in Bosnia a few weeks ago and many people live very close to the land there. I would suggest Bosnia because of the obvious ethnic tensions, but there are other places I would consider.

Jez, as a prepper one of the best ways to be preppared is never to say never. I don't envy the prospect of becoming a refugee in someone else's country, I have seen refugees and worked with them and their life is not easy, BUT if everything falls apart in the US, including my Bugout plans, then I plan to keep my options open.

That being said I agree with the general sentiment that planning on bug out of the country as a first option is not all that smart unless you are filthy rich.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Padre, its interesting that you mentioned Bosnia. I remember seeing photos of the people there both during and just after the fighting ceased as they made their way to market. They were using the hulk of a trashed car being pulled by a horse as transportation. The entire family was piled up on that rusted car body. I also remember thinking that if things don't get straightened out soon, a photo just like that one could be taken here in this country one day.

I think it will be important to remain on familiar ground during the coming troubles... and troubling times are indeed headed our way a lot sooner than people may realize. The social fabric of our nation is being ripped apart, but so is it in other countries as well. Unless you were able to become accepted in some primitive culture in one of the world's back waters, I wouldn't think there is any escape for whats going to occur.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Good for you little sister---all females here are my sisters:kiss:..now, if your darling doesn't GET the news with the flooding of farmland that won't regrow for 10 years, and the droughts that are causing cattle to be butchered early and will cause a shortage two years from now because mama is now cube steak, pray. Yes, I said pray...right after prepare!!!
> God doesn't mind ---he doesn't want us early for the party..He'll have enough with the ones starving who waited for Uncle Sam to feed them!!!


Thanks JayJay! I'm hoping for the best, prepping for the worst. :sssh: I'll just do my thing and let the hubby roll his eyes. He knows I'm just as stubborn as he is.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

RevWC said:


> and I'll dwell in the house of the LORD forever. Psalm 23
> 
> Can I get a Witness!!!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely, for us there's the HOPE and ANCHOR for our souls!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> Lucky! I had a disheartening conversation with my husband yesterday that made me want to smack my head into a brick wall. A couple months ago I was incredibly excited to announce that he agreed being prepared was a good idea (Right after the Tsunami incident in Japan). Then all of a sudden, he did a complete 180 and now tells me I'm wearing a tin foil hat and that nothing bad will ever happen. The entire time I'm trying to have a civilized conversation about the "what ifs" and why it's best to be prepared for anything and he's interrupting me and blaming my "******* conspiracies" on the internet and that I read too much into things. :dunno::gaah::help:
> 
> I just don't understand why it is so hard to get through to people. And I thought my husband was okay with my prepping...
> 
> Guess not. But it doesn't mean I'm going to stop because he disapproves! :O I mean, come on!!!! Even in the Police Academy we were taught to prepare for anything...we even had manuals on prepping! :O


Hang in there........one of these days soon he will be so glad that you didn't give up. I have seen that I come on too strong about it and I need to learn to hush more often and keep opinions to myself.....not with hubby but with folks in general. I so want others to get involved I try to debate or overrun then with facts, my facts of course! You just do what you feel led to do and he will join back up, it's just the women are faster learners! lol, jk, come on guys, I'm kinda joking, :nuts:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> Lucky! I had a disheartening conversation with my husband yesterday that made me want to smack my head into a brick wall. A couple months ago I was incredibly excited to announce that he agreed being prepared was a good idea (Right after the Tsunami incident in Japan). Then all of a sudden, he did a complete 180 and now tells me I'm wearing a tin foil hat and that nothing bad will ever happen. The entire time I'm trying to have a civilized conversation about the "what ifs" and why it's best to be prepared for anything and he's interrupting me and blaming my "******* conspiracies" on the internet and that I read too much into things. :dunno::gaah::help:
> 
> I just don't understand why it is so hard to get through to people. And I thought my husband was okay with my prepping...
> 
> Guess not. But it doesn't mean I'm going to stop because he disapproves! :O I mean, come on!!!! Even in the Police Academy we were taught to prepare for anything...we even had manuals on prepping! :O


You could do some research online. If you go to DRUDGE REPORT 2012® there are links to British newspapers where they talk at length about the debt problems in Europe.

When your husband says that nothing bad will happen, say, "Yes, with Obama in charge everything is getting better!"


----------

